

Ask HN: How To Paint a MacBook Pro? - matthall28

I've got a 15 inch MacBook Pro and i want to put the logo of one of my websites(ExplodingWumpus.com) on the back cover. I know that getting it laser engraved is the best option but i live in Calgary, AB Canada and everywhere i've talked to that has a laser engraver is either not interested or wants way too much money. So the next option i've looked at is painting it. I was just wondering how you guys would recommend doing it and with what? Making a stencil and then using aluminum spray paint?
======
yan
Did you try looking at companies that'll laser-cut vinyl decals for a
reasonable price? Those look pretty shnazzy. I think most companies are a
google search away. If anything, I can ask a friend who had a few cut before
for more info.

~~~
matthall28
oh vinyl decals. didn't think of that. good idea.

------
dualogy
Just remembered this German startup: <http://designskins.com/> \-- never tried
it but apparently, upload your design and they send you the Laptop-sized
sticky foil that apparently can be gotten rid of just as easily.

~~~
matthall28
they don't do transparencies :( gotta have a solid colour as the background.

------
alaskamiller
Print off some stickers and just stick it on to your mac. Resale value intact.
That or try engraveyourtech.com and <http://www.etchamac.com/>

~~~
matthall28
another good idea. just gotta find somewhere to buy full sheet clear printable
stickers...

~~~
MaysonL
[http://www.scalehobbyist.com/catagories/Detailing_and_Displa...](http://www.scalehobbyist.com/catagories/Detailing_and_Display/BMF00000124/product.php)

------
Psyonic
very carefully.

